# Game server OS?



## ShawnMcGrail

I've decided I'm going to put my old Celeron into a server system. It's going to be used for a 20player CS: source server. I think I've got enough RAM for the system, I just want to know the best OS for a game server. I don't care if its not a windows based OS, I'm willing to get into the linux run soon...


----------



## setite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*
I've decided I'm going to put my old Celeron into a server system. It's going to be used for a 20player CS: source server. I think I've got enough RAM for the system, I just want to know the best OS for a game server. I don't care if its not a windows based OS, I'm willing to get into the linux run soon...

Linux, hands down... it doesnt really matter what distro... just get the basics...

Linux HLDS Update Tool is the file for running a server i believe... found it at steampowered.com

Here at counterstrike planet they have alot of extra things for servers like admin mods and such... Source Admin Mod is the only mod for cs-source that i currently know of... good luck man.. as far as what you need imma look and get back to you... also i suggest linux because ur using a celeron...

EDIT: Here's a good site too
EDIT: On that site there is a guide that specifically tells you how to run a counterstrike server and its very detailed. Here it is. Note that you can run a windows server and i suppose it would be easier but the reason that the majority of servers are on linux is because linux is better for serving. You can argue its viability as a desktop os but as a server it is the best for a person like you or me.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Thanks for everything, Just what version of Linux would be best?


----------



## PCNerd

i like mandrake but idk for a game server
btw
http://www.linuxiso.org/
alll linuxs are here....in ISO format!!!!!


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Most 16 man servers are dual 2.8GHz Xeons with 4GB of memory and Ultra 320 SCSI arrays.... good luck running 20 on a Celeron with 512MB of memory...


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*
Most 16 man servers are dual 2.8GHz Xeons with 4GB of memory and Ultra 320 SCSI arrays.... good luck running 20 on a Celeron with 512MB of memory...

Uh oh... lol
I thought CS: source servers would be the same deal as with Games like Halo and COD. I used to run 16man servers, when I was also playing, and they seemed to run fine? The ping would run steady at about 60-70 and this was in the days when I only had 256mb DDR266 and I knew nothing of overclocking.. Was it just because I was running a temporary server?


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Well, I'm just saying that most game servers I've seen for rent for various games consisted of two or more high speed processors, at least 2GB of RAM, and ultra320 SCSI arrays


----------



## blob

I bet those people are lying, I bet its some hacker with a bunch of P2's hosting servers...


----------



## YiffyGriffy

My UT2003 server was a quad Xeon DP server. Only had it for like 2 months though. Pings of less than 10 were very common, though it was hosted in Dallas, but still, I get ping of higher than 10 in some LAN games.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Okay, well I got bored and downloaded mandrake 10.0, Fedora Core 3 (very big), Redhat 9.0, and Slackware 10.0.
I did all the big downloads to see how my new internet is working, and its good!
Now which of those would be best? Or should I download another? lol


----------



## NoAffinity

I like Conectiva and Suse myself, but each one has it's own nuances. Just start messing with them, and see which one feels the most comfortable. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but you need at least a T1 line to really hope to host a game server?


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoAffinity*

I like Conectiva and Suse myself, but each one has it's own nuances. Just start messing with them, and see which one feels the most comfortable. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but you need at least a T1 line to really hope to host a game server?


 I truely don't have a clue.. I'm just starting to experiment with the whole linux/servers thing right now.. Hopefully my internet is good enough...


----------



## PCNerd

lol...


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Okay, SlackWare Linux is a little harder to install then I anticipated.. Whats the Easiest version of Linux to install?


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

suse, redhat,fedora


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThE_GeNeRaL*

suse, redhat,fedora


 I'm downloading Suse right now along with FreeBSD. I'll try redhat once those two are done and burnt. Thanks!


----------



## setite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*

I'm downloading Suse right now along with FreeBSD. I'll try redhat once those two are done and burnt. Thanks!










ubuntu is nice... but you may want an older os... fedora is nice... i like suse but didnt use it much... id suggest suse... and yea slackware would be a *****


----------



## Sai_Jao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*

I'm downloading Suse right now along with FreeBSD. I'll try redhat once those two are done and burnt. Thanks!










 --Free BSD-- not if ur just getting into Unix-like Os(es) use Fedora,Red hat or Suse(--only suse if u plan to use this as an actual pc)


----------



## eagles051387

i dont know weather u have a grand to spear but im running server 2003 enterprise( which costs 4 grand) but the standard edition of server 2003 sells for 1 grand and ive found it to be a vry stable and reliable system as well. i would create a dual boot, since u might not be able to get the linux side of ur server to actually host the game at least that way u know u can go over to the windows side and host your games from there

Feel free to pm me if u have more questions, and alos rep me if this helps at all


----------



## Games

i know im kinda running a little late in this post but, ive used a few linux's and to let you know. redhat is the most well security type of linux, so people can't, i guess you can say try to steal your server. suse i used for a little while, don't know so much about it. it had a easy to go layout of what your doing. mandrake im sad to say i never used im thinking about downloading it and checking it out. umm, freebsd i really wouldent suggest for a game server it's more of a lindows pos







my suggestion would be to check out redhat to see how you would do. ive heard many people use it for game server's. it might be the best for you. by the way what kind of hardware you running this server on?


----------



## Xaimus

That "lindows POS" serves as a firewall for Microsoft's Hotmail servers and powers Yahoo!, but okay.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail*

Okay, well I got bored and downloaded mandrake 10.0, Fedora Core 3 (very big), Redhat 9.0, and Slackware 10.0. 
I did all the big downloads to see how my new internet is working, and its good!
Now which of those would be best? Or should I download another? lol


slacware is known as one of the best

i'd use it , fedora is a begginner version of linux i dont think it'd be the best


----------

